# Having less than a load of coops deployed?



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

Is there anyone that can be hired to provide and deploy a few coop reefs? Seems everyone I've talked with only deploys LOADS of coops. I understand the cost effectiveness of only hauling full loads but I'm hoping to just have a few put down. Anybody ever partnered up with other people to complete the load?


----------



## gator7_5 (Oct 4, 2007)

I might be interested in partnering up for a couple.... What's the approx. cost for say 3 coop spots?


----------



## OnGrade (Aug 7, 2009)

Call Walters Marine in Orange Beach. He has put out a bunch for us. We have gone in half with friends before, but the problem with going in with other people is that can you trust them? If they are your close friends, sure, but if they don't have a boat, they may use them with who ever's boat they are on. You could also buy some, leave them with him, and when he has something to put out, he can add yours on to complete a full load.


----------



## OnGrade (Aug 7, 2009)

One more thing, a single coop wont do much for you. from what we have figured out (confirmed by catches and diving the spots) two chained together is the ticket. a single is really hard to find. we have sunk a bunch of singles, but the doubles out produce night and day.


----------



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

OnGrade said:


> One more thing, a single coop wont do much for you. from what we have figured out (confirmed by catches and diving the spots) two chained together is the ticket. a single is really hard to find. we have sunk a bunch of singles, but the doubles out produce night and day.


I think each reef has to consist of two coops to be legal, in okaloosa county anyway.


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

LoL - I don't think he's working on putting them in LARRS....


----------



## gator7_5 (Oct 4, 2007)

OnGrade said:


> Call Walters Marine in Orange Beach. He has put out a bunch for us. We have gone in half with friends before, but the problem with going in with other people is that can you trust them? If they are your close friends, sure, but if they don't have a boat, they may use them with who ever's boat they are on. You could also buy some, leave them with him, and when he has something to put out, he can add yours on to complete a full load.


Why couldn't each partner get different numbers instead of share them? If I paid for 2 coop reefs, I would want those numbers to myself. I'm sure the deployer would accomodate.


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

u guys and reefs u can only keep 2 snappers per person 2.5 months of the year coops mostly atract snappers in less than 200 ft of water if u cant get 12 over 20 inches on public spots u need to downsize tackle i get it if u have a charter boat but the weekend guy is better off getting a decent bottom machine and learning how to read it snappers are easier to catch than pinfish


----------



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

gator7_5 said:


> Why couldn't each partner get different numbers instead of share them? If I paid for 2 coop reefs, I would want those numbers to myself. I'm sure the deployer would accomodate.


That's along the lines of what I was thinking.


----------



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

weedline said:


> u guys and reefs u can only keep 2 snappers per person 2.5 months of the year coops mostly atract snappers in less than 200 ft of water if u cant get 12 over 20 inches on public spots u need to downsize tackle i get it if u have a charter boat but the weekend guy is better off getting a decent bottom machine and learning how to read it snappers are easier to catch than pinfish


Not even close. I fished almost every weekend of snapper season this past year. #60 Flouro leaders, small weights, etc. The only way to catch decent fish off of close in public spots late in snapper season is to chum them and that only works with the right conditions. Funny how this time of year everyone posts "snapper are SOOO easy to catch, even a caveman can do it" and then when snapper season rolls around, after a couple weeks of season people are posting "where are all the snapper?" 

Also, I know for a fact private reefs also attract and hold triggerfish, black snapper, and if designed correctly, grouper.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

weedline said:


> u guys and reefs u can only keep 2 snappers per person 2.5 months of the year coops mostly atract snappers in less than 200 ft of water if u cant get 12 over 20 inches on public spots u need to downsize tackle i get it if u have a charter boat but the weekend guy is better off getting a decent bottom machine and learning how to read it snappers are easier to catch than pinfish


May I ask you how many private spots you have dove on in less than 200 feet of water? How many have you dropped a camera on to see what is actually there? Just wondering how you ascertained this vast knowledge of shallow water reef systems that you have?:whistling:


----------



## TightLines172 (May 13, 2011)

I'm no snapper expert per-say but I fish the over fished public spots each year for snapper as I don't have my own private reef. Its tough going sometimes especially when it looks like Walmart out there, but I always manage to catch a few really nice 20+ inch snappers and have even caught a couple over 30 in. Business gets really hectic during snapper season and I usually only get to go once or twice towards the end of the season. There's plenty of fish out there its just not always like shopping for snapper. Point is you just have to work a little harder for them on the public spots but they are there...


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

Why should anyone bother putting down private spots when you have at least 2 operators here who will find your "private" reef, and sell the numbers to anyone? I mean, really.. what's the point?


----------



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

So, back to the question......Anybody know of anyone that will sell and deploy only a couple coup reefs at the time? Be it while deploying other reefs or on a dedicated trip? Sure would like to have a few put down, or buy a few already deployed ones if anyone has a decent process for selling already deployed reefs. (I'm referring to ones that YOU deployed, not ones found with sidescan)


----------



## OnGrade (Aug 7, 2009)

I'm guessing you didn't call Walters marine. I am pretty sure that they are who you are looking for.


----------



## capt mike (Oct 3, 2007)

I sell coop reefs deployed by Walter Marine.
Thanks Mike


----------



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

OnGrade said:


> I'm guessing you didn't call Walters marine. I am pretty sure that they are who you are looking for.


Thanks! Missed your post the first time. :thumbsup:


----------



## capt mike (Oct 3, 2007)

*Coop reefs.*

Yes I deploy coops through Walter Marine. Email me at [email protected]. Thanks
Mike


----------



## bfish (May 19, 2008)

I am interested in 2 coops south of perdido key 10 miles. How much and when could it be done?


----------



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

capt mike said:


> Yes I deploy coops through Walter Marine. Email me at [email protected]. Thanks
> Mike


Email sent.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

weedline said:


> u guys and reefs u can only keep 2 snappers per person 2.5 months of the year coops mostly atract snappers in less than 200 ft of water if u cant get 12 over 20 inches on public spots u need to downsize tackle i get it if u have a charter boat but the weekend guy is better off getting a decent bottom machine and learning how to read it snappers are easier to catch than pinfish


You make a good point. Those pinfish are pretty easy to come by when the water temp is above 70.
I personally saw a guy catch a 10 pound red snapper under the bridge while I was catching pinfish and other bait under the perdido pass bridge this past summer.


----------



## gator7_5 (Oct 4, 2007)

Stil interested in going in on a load. any updates?


----------

